# Villagers that you love that don't  get enough love?



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sorry if a thread like this has already been made but I was just wondering. Are there any villagers that you adore that get COMPLETELY overlooked? I can't post any pictures but for me it would have to be Cousteau  The little guy is amazing and has honestly cracked me up a number of times  I also love Butch  my favourite cranky tied with Tom! I'd love to hear your own stories about underrated villagers!

Best Wishes
~GGA


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 5, 2014)

Ozzie!
Willow!
Apple/Hamlet!


----------



## mayor lisa (Jan 5, 2014)

Curly! He is soon cute


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 5, 2014)

Basically all my dreamies in my sig except Erik & Stitches, haha..

Plus Ozzie, Lyman and Charlise


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not sure about Coco but probably her since she's hated a lot v . v I honestly think she's more unique and cute.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 5, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Basically all my dreamies in my sig except Erik & Stitches, haha..
> 
> Plus Ozzie, Lyman and Charlise



Charlise is definitely one i dont think seems as bad as people on the other hand
Paula on the other hand... ew


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 5, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Basically all my dreamies in my sig except Erik & Stitches, haha..
> 
> Plus Ozzie, Lyman and Charlise



Is Astrid a snooty Kangaroo? I've got Mathilda  She's cute


----------



## momayo (Jan 5, 2014)

Roscoe!

And the lovely sheep, of course.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bree, and to an extent Bones, Agent S, and Eugene.


----------



## Alpha-152 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tiffany


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

Bree. She's so cute and sweet, why don't more people like her? She's one of the best snooties around!

I also think Goldie should get more attention. Even Octavian is the least popular of the Octopi.


----------



## Improv (Jan 5, 2014)

Ozzie! c:


----------



## Alpha-152 (Jan 5, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Bree. She's so cute and sweet, why don't more people like her? She's one of the best snooties around!
> 
> I also think Goldie should get more attention. Even Octavian is the least popular of the Octopi.



i feel the same way with tiffany rabbit


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 5, 2014)

Clay~ I didn't really like him much at first but I've grown to love him.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 5, 2014)

Lily... Just look at her<3


----------



## deardeer (Jan 5, 2014)

Nana the monkey, I would've thought she'd be a super popular villager o;


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 5, 2014)

Aurora. She's a cute, chubby little penguin, but not many people seem to like her.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2014)

Ozzie. How can you be hatin' on him?









Swurve said:


> Ozzie! c:


I approve of this post!

Lots of Ozzie lovers! 4 to be exact~


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 5, 2014)

Pashmina and Teddy.  Looooooooove them


----------



## Audeo (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is there no love for Cyrano and his adorably large eyebrows?!


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 5, 2014)

itzafennecfox said:


> Aurora. She's a cute, chubby little penguin, but not many people seem to like her.



AURORA! I miss her. She looks much cuter in game than the official picture.


----------



## Kahzel (Jan 5, 2014)

Coach!

He's like the best new villager ever!


----------



## Julum (Jan 5, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> I'm not sure about Coco but probably her since she's hated a lot v . v I honestly think she's more unique and cute.



I love Coco. Actually, I'm pretty sure the gets a lot of love, because she's in the "Very Popular" tier in the Villager Popularity thread.


----------



## Solar (Jan 5, 2014)

Eunice! I love her so much! She's so sweet and really cute, yet I see no one mention her!


----------



## akidas (Jan 5, 2014)

Dotty!!! gotta love her red eyes!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

Katt & Sydney.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 5, 2014)

Cherry and kyle are pretty chill.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

Phoebe and Coco.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 5, 2014)

Friga.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 5, 2014)

Petiro!


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 5, 2014)

Al! Everyone hates him and I don't understand why!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

Lopez and Bruce. I no longer have them because my game sucks but heck I love all the durrrs.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 5, 2014)

Biskit the lazy dog. I adore him <3 but not many people do.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 5, 2014)

Biskit is cute! ^^^^

I really love Deirdre, Dotty, and Agnes.  All three cuties. c:  Ed is also really sweet, except every "I found this, could you return it to them?" question is regarding something Ed lost.  
Sterling is really underrated, too.  He's the best jock IMO.  And Purrl is becoming more popular, which I'm happy to see. c:


----------



## Hype (Jan 5, 2014)

Barold and Harry.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 5, 2014)

Biskit, Leonardo and Hopper.
Also pretty much all of the Alligators.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 5, 2014)

All of my favorite villagers. I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## edsett (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Cousteau as well! Along with Jeremiah whose my second favorite villager ever. I quite like Maelle and Bill as well.


----------



## Orange (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't get why Rodeo would be _scary_, I'm his biggest fan.


----------



## effluo (Jan 5, 2014)

Biskit, Walker, Melba, Tom and Clay are all lovely and deserve more love than they get. ^^


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 5, 2014)

Chow, Tutu, Phil, and Charlise. There's nothing wrong with them, but they're unpopular.


----------



## Sailor Moon (Jan 5, 2014)

little baby soleil. 
i love that little hamster villager so much. i could never get rid of her. ;3;

also margie! 
she's such a precious elephant and i went through so much trouble to get her in my town! i don't regret it one bit. she's a sweetie and a great dreamie to have.


----------



## Kamirose (Jan 5, 2014)

I saw a list of all the villagers sorted by popularity according to a poll, and was surprised to see Sheldon in the 'benchwarmers' category. I love him!


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacques, Sparro, Friga, and Iggly.

They're vastly underrated.


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 5, 2014)

Katt and tabby


----------



## juneau (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm glad there are so many Biskit mentions. <3 Along with him, I also have to say Chevre, she's so damn cute.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

I feel Cherry is not loved.


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 6, 2014)

Camofrog~

and Lily.


----------



## Alpha-152 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tiffany  my all time fave


----------



## GameFaceClive (Jan 6, 2014)

*Walt* the cranky kangaroo! I love his design and how well he suits his personality. His facial scar is really cool. It's a shame he appears to be completely overshadowed by... everyone else.

I also love *Midge* the normal bird. There's something about her that's really grounded and endearing. I like many other villagers as well as some of the cute and popular ones; but these two have a special place in my heart.

View attachment 23306


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 6, 2014)

I would say... Lily and Patty. I had their pictures in WW before I restarted it this year.. :c I can't believe people don't like them.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd also like to add Cousteau, the jock frog.
He's a really cool frog, he lives in my town and I really like him!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 6, 2014)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> I would say... Lily and Patty. I had their pictures in WW before I restarted it this year.. :c I can't believe people don't like them.



I adore both of these villagers 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bear_Crossing said:


> I'd also like to add Cousteau, the jock frog.
> He's a really cool frog, he lives in my town and I really like him!



COUSTEAU <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Walking Stick (Jan 6, 2014)

miracre said:


> Barold and Harry.



Yes Harry! I love his moustache. 

Tom and Apple deserve more love too.


----------



## betty (Jan 7, 2014)

For some reason, when I started playing Animal Crossing (AC: City Folk) I always had a soft spot for Dizzy. I don't know why, but he always seemed really weird and funny. Too bad I don't have him in my town now. But also (I don't know if he gets that much love) Colton! He is one of the best in my town, he flirts with my character ALL the time, I find it cute that Nintendo thought of that.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 7, 2014)

Drift! Never should have let him go..... Oh and Gladys. I`ll keep plugging her til I drop dead.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Jan 7, 2014)

Rizzo, Boone, Cesar, Coach, Monique, and Rodeo get a lot of hate. I love them though, and I think if people had them in their towns, they'd like them too because they make some really cute expressions.

Rowan, Gwen, Lucy, Ava, Boomer, Gala, Bonbon, Hopper, Groucho, and Teddy don't receive much hate, but they don't receive a lot of love either. I think most people see them as being "just there", but they're all really adorable villagers. There are more, of course, but those are the ones I thought of off the top of my head at 9:30 in the morning.


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 20, 2015)

Bones is one of the four villagers that I will not let move out. Why? He's hilarious!
Bones seems to be on good chums with my female secondary, but he's been giving my male mayor super-praise ever since I moved in. Presently, about half the stuff he says to me sounds like he's flirting. But yeah, it seems pretty appropriate that a *dog* would be the local dandy. And although I do not feel the same for him, I feel that his character is just too colorful not to have in the village.


----------



## ieRWaZz (Jul 20, 2015)

TEDDY!
Ofcourse


----------



## Serif (Jul 20, 2015)

Guys this thread is like a year and a half old x:


----------



## Acnl04 (Jul 20, 2015)

Derwin of course! He is one of my favorite duck villagers! Why is he unpopular


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jul 20, 2015)

Wendy and Frita for sure. I almost never see them in anyone's towns!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Lobo and Bruce


----------



## Alien (Jul 20, 2015)

Benjamin! I very rarely see him mentioned, and he's just an overall really funny villager. I think more people would like him if he moved into their town.


----------



## Darknight (Jul 20, 2015)

I love Poncho, and Rolf. I had both of them in City Folk, and they were the best ^.^


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2015)

My absolute favourite villager:


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2015)

oops double post


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 20, 2015)

Twiggy and Moe.  I don't really see a lot of love for either of those villagers.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Frobert never gets any love! ;^; </3

I also think Bluebear and Teddy deserve a little more love!


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 20, 2015)

I really love Rasher! Definitely my favorite cranky villager he makes me so happy every time I see him <3


----------



## HoennMaster (Jul 20, 2015)

Last post: January 7, *2014*......just make a new one.


----------



## Junee (Jul 20, 2015)

Antonio is my forever anteater!


----------



## drizzy (Jul 20, 2015)

tom is the sweetest and cutest lil cranky cat ever he will forever be my favorite villager uwu i dont see enough ppl talking abt him idk


----------



## feminist (Jul 20, 2015)

Broccolo! and Pudge!!!
I love Pudge with all of my heart
also Monique!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

Grizzly, Ava, Baabara and Bangle are my favs ever since the Gamecube AC. I love them to pieces ^.^ so glad I have them all now


----------



## coderp (Jul 20, 2015)

Back in Wild World my three favorites (before I knew about villager popularity) were Maple, Stitches, and Roscoe.

I also like Kody, because he's a blue bear and i love that name


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2015)

Puddles!  :]  Even though I never cared for any of those "cute" frog cartoon characters, I couldn't stay indifferent to Puddles for long; her cuteness and cheerfulness was too hard to resist becoming attached to her. ^^

Also, although I don't have him, I think Pudge is super cute too!


----------



## hzl (Jul 20, 2015)

Hamlet. He is so friggin cute, and he has a jock personality which makes him hilariously adorable because he's a pudgy little thing


----------



## Bell Polisher (Jul 20, 2015)

Annalise


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 20, 2015)

I think Shari is kinda cute.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 20, 2015)

Rowan and Colton!<3


----------



## Zandy (Jul 20, 2015)

Stinky


----------



## FeddyMax (Jul 20, 2015)

Some of my favorite characters that no one really mentions includes Alice, Charlise, and Gruff. No one I know of really mentions them.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 21, 2015)

Pashmina and Derwin are criminally underrated from what I've seen.


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Jul 21, 2015)

Bertha is an adorable normal hippo with big buck teeth, she's so sweet and her house is a dentist office


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 21, 2015)

Wendy! She's my favourite character. She's so cute!


----------



## AlleriaKatt (Jul 22, 2015)

Victoria! She is just too adorable and sweet!


----------



## Melyora (Jul 22, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> Pashmina and Derwin are criminally underrated from what I've seen.



Yes, Pashmina is adorable~! =D


----------



## jax1234 (Jul 22, 2015)

Scoot and Willow.  Willow was a random move in and I immediately fell in love with her.  Scoot I searched for and will love always.  <3


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 22, 2015)

Never mind, it's still fun. I think Poppy doesn't get enough love. I know 
she's Tier 2 but she should be Tier 1!


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 22, 2015)

Bones is one of the four villagers that I will not let move out. Why? He's hilarious!
Bones seems to be on good chums level with my female secondary, but he's been giving my male mayor super-praise ever since I moved in. Presently, about half the stuff he says to me sounds like he's flirting ("I'll record the great times we've shared in the diary of my heart."). But yeah, it seems pretty appropriate that a *dog* would be the local *dandy*. And although I do not feel the same for him, I feel that his character is just too colorful not to have in the village.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 23, 2015)

Ed,or as my friend once said,the flamboyant emo horse..


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 6, 2015)

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> Bertha is an adorable normal hippo with big buck teeth, she's so sweet and her house is a dentist office


True that. Bertha is one of my original villagers in my first town. I'd be devastated if she ever moved.


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 6, 2015)

I love Diva. She is just cute and I'm still mad at myself for letting her move away.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Sep 6, 2015)

Melba! She's really cute, and I'm surprised that she's a Tier 5. o.o
Kidd is super cool, too. ;w;
I could name a lot, to be honest. ;o;


----------



## CrossAnimal (Sep 6, 2015)

Caroline. She's the cutest thing ever and, judging by her house, she's into beach volleyball.
The only problem is the green eye shadow.


----------



## miraxe (Sep 6, 2015)

Tiffany and Monique. There are a lot of really great villagers in the lower tiers, actually.


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Sep 6, 2015)

Alice, Gala, Antonio, and Tutu <3


----------



## cornimer (Sep 6, 2015)

ForestSparkle said:


> Melba! She's really cute, and I'm surprised that she's a Tier 5. o.o
> Kidd is super cool, too. ;w;
> I could name a lot, to be honest. ;o;



I agree with Melba 100%! She is adorable!  I was shocked to find out that she is in Tier 5.
Other not-so-popular villagers whom I love are Cally and Frobert.

Also, am I the only one who likes Wart Jr.?


----------



## derezzed (Sep 6, 2015)

MONIQUE. I love her, so I can't understand why she's Tier 5. To be fair, I was thinking of letting her move out and getting a different snooty villager at first, but I've had her since the very beginning so she grew on me a lot. She's seriously so great... I can't imagine my town without her. It wouldn't be the same with any other snooty, tbh.


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 6, 2015)

Papi for sure. I never seen anybody showing him the love he deserves! He's an okapi lazy horsey and he's grown on me so much. I was planning on giving him away so I could get Drago. But I just can't bear to let the little guy go!


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 6, 2015)

I absolutely adore my goofy funny Phoebe!! I have all kinds of nicknames for her ... Feebs, Feebs Baby, Feeberator, ... she always cracks me up with her expressions and wacky sayings! LOL








I also have just recently fallen in love with Frita ... the cheeseburger and fries sheep!! I mean, really, what's not to love!!??


----------



## Contessa (Sep 6, 2015)

Chow, chops, papi, Margie, Kyle, curly I love them


----------



## Skye (Sep 6, 2015)

Rasher!! A lot of people think he's too ugly and weird looking :c Some who like him only like him for those qualities but to me he's funny and I love crankies so much! They're so cute and not actually cranky at all. I think it's sweet when they talk about their nieces. I think there needs to be more love for Rasher!!!


----------



## ams (Sep 6, 2015)

Spoiler: This handsome devil.


----------



## axo (Sep 6, 2015)

Moe!!!


----------



## koaluna (Sep 6, 2015)

Eugene Kyle & Rolf for me. Frankly, I think I love them a little bit more than my tier 1 villagers


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Merry and Felicity c:


----------



## wildpiercy (Sep 7, 2015)

I'd say Renee, Flo, and Kyle.  Uchis get kind of a bad rap and I don't quite get why Kyle isn't as popular, he's a sleepy smug wolf!


----------



## davroslek (Sep 7, 2015)

Rolf! I'm not sure how popular he is, but he's really grown on me. : )


----------



## ams (Sep 7, 2015)

wildpiercy said:


> I'd say Renee, Flo, and Kyle.  Uchis get kind of a bad rap and I don't quite get why Kyle isn't as popular, he's a sleepy smug wolf!



I'd love Kyle if it wasn't for his house. I just couldn't get over it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



davroslek said:


> Rolf! I'm not sure how popular he is, but he's really grown on me. : )




I have Rolf too, he's adorable <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 7, 2015)

omg.... so many like this...

Bettina is like a ghost, I never see her on threads, in cycle towns, or wanted... but she is so adorable!

Timbra has got so much snooty swag, but isn't totally rude! I absolutely love everything about her

Avery is actually really sweet, and crankies aren't usually my fav personality

I'm strangely drawn to Renee for some reason, I just love talking to her... plus she is like anti-merengue! 

All tier 5 villagers with solid designs and features, yet totally overlooked


----------



## Mareets (Sep 7, 2015)

Elvis!! He's my ultimate dreamy and but that might just be because I'm a lil obsessed with the real Elvis lol, plus cranky is my favourite villager personality
I really like Ellie too idk how popular or unpopular she is but she's one of my favourites from my ACGC town

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh whoa i just looked her up and didn't even realize ellie wasn't even in the later ac games!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

tabby. cmon, shes a tiger/skeleton cat. i love her so much!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 9, 2015)

Vladimir. He's a cute, cranky, pink bear cub with bucked teeth. He was my favorite right from the start.


----------



## trela_karo (Sep 9, 2015)

Many 5th or 4th tiers need more love but I would say Beardo (adorable bear with kinda mid-life crisis wanting to still be cool) Tutu (sweet white-pink polar bear) or Charlise (i guess bears in general are disliked) aaaand my sweetheart pink aligator Gayle - gosh I can't say how much I love her, I can't see how she's not loved more.


----------



## paintedwings (Sep 9, 2015)

Bonbon!! She's by far the cutest rabbit and she's sitting down there in T4


----------



## Carole (Sep 9, 2015)

Hopper!! Oh definitely, Hopper. He acts old and cranky sometimes but he is such a sweetie, and my favorite villager ever.


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

Carole said:


> Hopper!! Oh definitely, Hopper. He acts old and cranky sometimes but he is such a sweetie, and my favorite villager ever.



I second this 100%! He's the best!


----------



## roses (Sep 14, 2015)

Pudge!!! He's so cute! I love his design and room, he's so awesome!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 14, 2015)

Annalise and Deirdre ;-;


----------



## sock (Sep 14, 2015)

Papi, Snake and Willow. They were some of my starters and I still love them to pieces <3


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 14, 2015)

Definitely Teddy!!! And Elvis too. I remember he was a big deal back in wild world... but I guess not anymore! I had him in several towns so I'm now looking for him again. 
I also like Jacques, but that might be because he was one of my originals!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 14, 2015)

Jay doesn't get enough love ;_;


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 14, 2015)

Gabi. She was a starter and will be my only remaining starter eventually.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Sep 14, 2015)

Soleil.


----------

